# New lathe arriving!



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

My search for a lathe has ended. 
I found a 1973 South Bend 10K with a 3.5 ft bed in virtually unused condition. 
Not a lot of tooling but I’m very stoked about the condition. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice find!!


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks, I’m very excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks, I’m very excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice score.  I’ve got one very similar from 1963.  Mine doesn’t have the large dials though.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks @Johnwa, it was a real find to be sure. 
I was going to pay the same for a 4.5’ version that needed help. 
I think I found a real beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 21, 2019)

it is as good as it gets.  The only better one I've seen is the one sold through here that was owned by Bert.  It was in like-new condition.  No one on the forum has owned up to buying it, and I have the spare parts for it, and can't seem to find them to give them the parts.


----------



## Everett (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice machine, you're right that it's in great shape!


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2019)

NICE snag!!!  3.5' bed would put it the same class as my 9 X 22 Utilathe.  You're gonna love it.

What did it set you back, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

I paid $1250. I’m paying ferry fares from the owner to bring it to Victoria from Vancouver. 

I was fine to go get it but he was coming here anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> it is as good as it gets. The only better one I've seen is the one sold through here that was owned by Bert. It was in like-new condition. No one on the forum has owned up to buying it, and I have the spare parts for it, and can't seem to find them to give them the parts.



Spare parts for 9A?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 21, 2019)

yeah.  not much.  mostly the milling attachment.  Don't need it any more as I now own 4 milling machines.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2019)

What all did you get with it?  I see a drive plate and a 3 Jaw chuck with extra jaws.  Steady rest?  4 Jaw chuck?  What size is the motor?  Looks to be in very good condition.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

Sadly no steadyrest or 4-jaw chuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2019)

That looks to be a pretty substantial table you have it on.  In to wood working are we?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 21, 2019)

It actually comes with the table. 
But I’m a woodworker also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2019)

David_R8 said:


> It actually comes with the table.



BONUS!  Making chips yet?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 22, 2019)

Not yet...it doesn’t arrive till Saturday [emoji51]
Been shopping for a 4-jaw chuck though. 
Oh an I bought an AXA QCTP [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2019)

David_R8 said:


> Not yet...it doesn’t arrive till Saturday [emoji51]
> Been shopping for a 4-jaw chuck though.
> Oh an I bought an AXA QCTP [emoji16]
> 
> ...



You realize..... these things are a money hole eh?  Have fun shopping.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh yeah! 
I resisted the $1000 Bison 4-jaw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice. I also got a new lathe - I got a small Chipmaster 5 x 10 from UK - its just over 11 swing with 20 between centers. I will try to get it running this year through I need to add new power cable to it and oil her up. I also need 4 jaw for her in the 6" or so range that is D1-3.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 28, 2019)

The lathe arrived today. 








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 28, 2019)

Looks good.  How did you move it?  Must weigh in at close to 600 lbs?

What's this thing?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 28, 2019)

@YYCHobbyMachinist 
If you can believe it we slide the top with the lathe out of the back of the owners van onto the legs and then we carried into the shop. 
It’s probably 450 lbs so not light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 28, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Looks good. How did you move it? Must weigh in at close to 600 lbs?
> 
> What's this thing?
> 
> View attachment 6999



That’s a Starret speed measurement device. 

https://americanhistory.si.edu/collections/search/object/nmah_690549


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm surprised it's that light.  In order to move my 3.5' SM (9X22) into my basement I had to disassemble it down to the bed.

What dia is the chuck?  What HP is the motor?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 28, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> I'm surprised it's that light. In order to move my 3.5' SM (9X22) into my basement I had to disassemble it down to the bed.
> 
> What dia is the chuck? What HP is the motor?



The catalogue weight is 505 lbs. It’s only a 3 1/2’ ft bed.
It has a 5” 3-jaw. I have a 6” 4-jaw and AXA QCTP on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 28, 2019)

My 3-Jaw is 5" as well.  505# with or with out the motor?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good question @YYCHobbyMachinist, likely without as I don’t think SB didn’t sold the motors. 
That said if the 1/2hp that’s on it is anything like the 1/2hp that was on my Beaver tablesaw, the motor likely weighs near 40 lbs alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 28, 2019)

-- did you get the free AXA from that guy in the US?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 28, 2019)

No, I wanted a wedge style and got a smoking deal on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 29, 2019)

I ended up buying a real aloris wedge for my BXA on my new lathe.  A moment of weakness.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 29, 2019)

I have this very same switch on my SM. What do you think it's good for considering both machines have threaded spindles?


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 29, 2019)

Well in a threading operation where the carriage needs to be returned to the start it would be handy. 
I think more handy than using the reverse gears. 
But I’m no expert. 

Edit: on further reflection it doesn’t make sense when threading because when the tool hits the gutter you release the half nuts, withdraw the cross-slide and hand wheel the carriage back. 

So really good question that I have no answer for. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 30, 2019)

In using Bert's SB lathe over the years, the switch is more than adequate.  No problem with the threaded on chucks.  His switch was nearly identical.  - I repaired it 3 times over those years and it was still going strong.  Probably 1000 hors of use and tens of thousands of on/off cycles.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 1, 2020)

Making chips yet?


----------



## historicalarms (Jan 2, 2020)

Actually lots of usable situations with that reversing switch on a threaded headstock...Opposite side cuts using Collets/draw bar set-ups as well as with between centers with a dogleg drive.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 2, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> Actually lots of usable situations with that reversing switch on a threaded headstock...Opposite side cuts using Collets/draw bar set-ups as well as with between centers with a dogleg drive.



Seems to me, any operation attempted in reverse will tend to cause the chuck or drive plate to unscrew from the spindle.  Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 2, 2020)

Cutting in reverse on a threaded spindle  with a chuck threaded on is dangerous, even a slow speeds.  Please to not tempt fate.

You can use collets, because they don't rely on threads to hold the chuck on.

The reverse can used in polishing/filing , even with a threaded chuck, as the loads on the work piece are tiny.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 2, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Making chips yet?



I faced the end of a piece of brass that I had laying around. 
Went fine given the lack of appropriate bit. 
I’m focused on cleaning all the built up sawdust/grease off it at the moment. It’s seriously gunned up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 2, 2020)

If you’re threading without a thread dial or some non standard tpi  (metric) then you have to leave the half nuts engaged and then use reverse to run back to the start of the thread.

Its can be faster to thread this way anyway.
You do need to make sure the chuck is on tight
AND let the motor STOP before you switch into reverse.


----------



## historicalarms (Jan 3, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Seems to me, any operation attempted in reverse will tend to cause the chuck or drive plate to unscrew from the spindle.  Or am I missing something here?



   You don't "need to use" a chuck or plate in these circumstances. collets are driven by friction between the collet & internal taper of the headstock & a center to center setup can be driven with a dog-leg driver tightened onto the dead center or headstock spindle (careful not to damage threads).


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 3, 2020)

I believe many collets have a draw bar (tube actually) at the other end so no worries about direction you spin.

I never used old thread on lathe - there are videos online that show how you can mitigate chuck undoing itself issue.


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 11, 2020)

It looks like the bed still has the scraping marks, that does make it low time use, nice find. I bought my SM 9" from the same place that has the SB you were looking at, the delivery charges looked cheap but to me there were to many issues. It looks more like a parts machine than a user. Glad you waited and found a nicer unit.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 11, 2020)

@YotaBota Coast Machinery?


----------



## Brent H (Jan 11, 2020)

Any use to you? : 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/...chuck-6-4-jaw-south-bend/1481431384?undefined


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 11, 2020)

That would be them. We took the legs off and then slide the lathe into the back of my truck. They were pretty easy to deal with and although I didn't pay full asking for it I didn't steal it either. Is see the other SM 9" that they sold is up for sale in on CL.


----------

